

Invite HN: I am visiting the Valley, would someone like to meet up? - EGreg

Hey guys. I am a founder and CEO of Qbix, a 3-year-old startup based in NYC. I&#x27;m here with our accelerator program until Friday. We&#x27;ll be presenting at their demo day tomorrow, but I&#x27;m interested in meeting up with entrepreneurs and others here in the Valley while I&#x27;m here. Tell me about the bay area, show me the ropes, and I can tell you about the NYC tech scene. I&#x27;m particularly interested in meeting founders and people who have been working out here for a while.
======
timrosenblatt
I'm in San Francisco, happy to meet in the city on Thursday or Friday. Email
me and we will sort times out -- tim at cloudspace dot com

